# N Ga Mountain Lion?



## thumper523 (Feb 2, 2011)

This picture was taken in Dade County, does it look like a mountain lion or cougar?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope, bobcat!


----------



## Kilowatt 101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cougar & Mountain Lion are the same, yes it does look like one!


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bobcat!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 2, 2011)

Its Bobbie


----------



## Campingman (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep, Bobcat.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2011)

short tail, white spot on the back of the ears......bobcat.


----------



## hoochfisher (Feb 2, 2011)

bobcat. what looks to be a cougar's tail to some is just the bobcat's front left leg.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 2, 2011)

hoochfisher said:


> bobcat. what looks to be a cougar's tail to some is just the bobcat's front left leg.



Bobcat and I agree about the tail.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Feb 2, 2011)

hoochfisher said:


> bobcat. what looks to be a cougar's tail to some is just the bobcat's front left leg.



No way possible. It's sitting way too far back.

Just for perspective the road that it's standing on is a dirt road that 4 wheelers travel on. You guys have great points on the bobcat but I'm sticking to Mtn lion on this one!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 2, 2011)

Dingo


----------



## hoochfisher (Feb 2, 2011)

> No way possible. It's sitting way too far back



thats because the pic is right before that leg is gonna move for a forward step.  

there is also a gap of air between the bobcats rearend and what the "cougar" crowd is saying is it's tail.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Feb 2, 2011)

hoochfisher said:


> thats because the pic is right before that leg is gonna move for a forward step.
> 
> there is also a gap of air between the bobcats rearend and what the "cougar" crowd is saying is it's tail.



Not sure if I see that area that you are referring to. Look at the tail once again. It's one fluid piece. If the tail stopped at the black spot then you would be able to see that and a point with nothing below it but air don't you think? I just want to know!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2011)

Its not the front leg its all rear leg!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know!  But if it is a bobcat, its a goodun'  He looks mighty powerful and thick bodied.  I did see one cross Hwy 15 right before Rose Creek about twenty five years ago maybe thirty that looked as if he was as big as my Labrador retriever.  had a good look at him too with two witnesses in the car.  I also had a small one jump out of a ditch and land within six inches of my right ankle.  My first thought was yes!  Maybe because of the idea in the title was lpanted in my mind.  Try it with different title in another forum and compare results! LOL


----------



## golffreak (Feb 2, 2011)

Bobcat...no question about it. I've only killed about 30 of them over the years and several of them were huge.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 2, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Its not the front leg its all rear leg!



L.I.B. Shakey is right!


----------



## oaktree4444 (Feb 2, 2011)

u had me freakin out at first till i seen the bobtail


----------



## Drakehunter (Feb 2, 2011)

*Cougar*

That is an awful big bobcat the head is to big to be a bobcat it has a long tail too


----------



## vonfatman (Feb 2, 2011)

Bobcat.


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 2, 2011)

Bobcat, it seems to me the Bobcats are getting bigger and bigger, from the one`s I`ve seen hunting and on here.


----------



## gtrman (Feb 2, 2011)

Black at the base of a long tailed cat?  I don't think mountain lions have that....black on the mid to end of its tail looks like a bobcat.  Survey says:  bobcat!


----------



## ChasingBucks (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Lord here we go again. But sorry fellows its a bobcat


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2011)

this is what 95% of the people see when they see a "big old cat". 

and it is, it's a BOB-CAT.

T


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 2, 2011)

i agree with a big healthy bobcat


----------



## gtrman (Feb 2, 2011)

.....and I cannot begin to be able to tell you how many of those things I have put on stretchers, pulled off stretchers, turned, pinned the legs out....etc, etc, etc....I have seen more than I care to.  I actually wished it were a mountain lion....


----------



## Wesbird2 (Feb 2, 2011)

That's one of them souped up wildcats aka Bobcat


----------



## fish head (Feb 2, 2011)

BOBCAT no doubt


----------



## Killdee (Feb 2, 2011)

Throwback said:


> this is what 95% of the people see when they see a "big old cat".
> 
> and it is, it's a BOB-CAT.
> 
> T



What do the other 5% see.........


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 2, 2011)

bobcat


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

It is a bobcat


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2011)

don't look like any bobcat i've ever seen. I'm gonna leave it at that.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2011)

Killdee said:


> What do the other 5% see.........



bigfoot. 


T


----------



## dtala (Feb 2, 2011)

jeeze, it's a bobcat.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 2, 2011)

bobcat. not likely but they can get purdy good size. i killed one about 8yr ago just shy of 30lb


----------



## gtrman (Feb 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> don't look like any bobcat i've ever seen. I'm gonna leave it at that.



This one looks like a leopard or jaguar...or ocelot!!!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2011)

and it had a LOOOOOOOOONG tail, and a SWAAAAAAAAAAAY back, and it was JEEEEEEEEEEEET black and about 4 feet high, and it SCREAAAAAAAAAMED like a woman being raped!


T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> don't look like any bobcat i've ever seen. I'm gonna leave it at that.



well you ain't seen many.........

T


----------



## marknga (Feb 3, 2011)

Bobcat.
And if this pic turns up on the Polictical Board or Spiritual Board it will still be a bobcat.


----------



## deersled (Feb 3, 2011)

I think he is twisting his front part of his body as he turns to the right , thats why that left front leg looks kind of funny. definitely bobcat IMO.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

Throwback said:


> well you ain't seen many.........
> 
> T



X2. You obviously haven't seen many bobcats. That's a no-brainer pic of a bobcat. I worry about people in the woods with guns sometimes.


----------



## jason bales (Feb 3, 2011)

I see a bobcat


----------



## nate2800 (Feb 3, 2011)

bobcat


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 3, 2011)

holy cow...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 3, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



Timming is worthy!


----------



## meatseeker (Feb 3, 2011)

marknga said:


> Bobcat.
> And if this pic turns up on the Polictical Board or Spiritual Board it will still be a bobcat.



Now thats funny right there!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 3, 2011)

big bobcat i do think


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 4, 2011)

cougar you can see the long tail. its hard to see but it runs right with the leg


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 4, 2011)

i have seen quight a few cougars. and the body structure is the exact same


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a bobcat.You can clearly see the spots on the fur and look at the ears.The photo being from behind and the tail being in line with the leg and it's the back leg not front makes it look like a long tail ,but if you look close enough and hard enough you can see it's just a illusion......Some might want to  pay a visit to the eye doc.


----------



## greywolves63 (Feb 4, 2011)

If you look past it's right rear leg can you see whats seems to be it's left front leg


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 4, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> It's a bobcat.You can clearly see the spots on the fur and look at the ears.The photo being from behind and the tail being in line with the leg and it's the back leg not front makes it look like a long tail ,but if you look close enough and hard enough you can see it's just a illusion......Some might want to  pay a visit to the eye doc.



x2.  I agree that it is one huge cat.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 4, 2011)

jason bales said:


> I see a bobcat



That pic makes the body look much more bobcat than the first one did for me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 4, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That pic makes the body look much more bobcat than the first one did for me.



Is that your final answer?


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Feb 4, 2011)

bobcat


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 4, 2011)

It is a stick under the cat,, not its front leg.. still a bobcat


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Killdee said:


> What do the other 5% see.........



I see an 80lb animal I have seen in Florette, Union Hill and New Market Alabama. 

The animal in the picture is standing on all fours, at alert, swishing it's tail, or I mean stump. Whichever you prefer.

And if you are unlucky enough to come across them in the wild your hair will stand up on your neck just like a cats.


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 5, 2011)

thats a really ugly doe...shoot her!!!!!..................................................................jk,bobcat


----------



## deerboy (Feb 5, 2011)

does it have a long tail?


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking at the larger pic that Jason posted, it looks like a bobcat. To me it looks like his left rear leg is back a little trying not to step on a stick or sage grass. What's being confused for a long tail looks like some type of grass or stick to me.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 6, 2011)

I sorry but I see a bobcat.


----------



## wmahunter (Feb 6, 2011)

Well we know it isn't a panther because it isn't black and everyone on here knows that all panthers in GA are black.  
Therefore it must be a bobcat.


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 7, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> Well we know it isn't a panther because it isn't black and everyone on here knows that all panthers in GA are black.
> Therefore it must be a bobcat.



sorry bud not all of them are black. my buddy has a pic of taken in vowdosta. or around that area. and this one is blond. and at my club. i have seen quight a few black ones.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> sorry bud not all of them are black.



your right. none of them are.
its been brought up a million times on here and proven over and over, no such thing as a "black panther" ("panther" being mountain lion). if you dont believe me, search back some.

i cant believe this thread is still going, its a bobcat. end of story.


----------



## wmahunter (Feb 7, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> Well we know it isn't a panther because it isn't black and everyone on here knows that all panthers in GA are black.
> Therefore it must be a bobcat.





1990chevy said:


> sorry bud not all of them are black. my buddy has a pic of taken in vowdosta. or around that area. and this one is blond. and at my club. i have seen quight a few black ones.





slip said:


> your right. none of them are.
> its been brought up a million times on here and proven over and over, no such thing as a "black panther" ("panther" being mountain lion). if you dont believe me, search back some.
> 
> i cant believe this thread is still going, its a bobcat. end of story.



Oops, I guess I left off some  and  . Didn't seem necessary since all the "black panther" threads have been on here already....but since you have actually SEEN quite a few black ones then maybe putting those  and  wouldn't have made any difference anyway.


.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 7, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> sorry bud not all of them are black. my buddy has a pic of taken in vowdosta. or around that area. and this one is blond. and at my club. i have seen quight a few black ones.



no you haven't. 


T


----------



## Fourayball (Feb 7, 2011)

bobcat. not big enough to be a cougar. look at the surroundings and you can get an idea of size


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 7, 2011)

Throwback said:


> no you haven't.
> 
> 
> T



yea i have. dont call me a lier


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

slip said:


> you may have seen a "black" bobcat. but you have never seen a black mountain lion. there is no such thing. do a little research.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cougar#Physical_characteristics


 
That's pretty much the facts.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 7, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> yea i have. dont call me a lier



I'm not calling you a liar. I am saying you didn't see what you thuoght you saw. 

big difference. 

T


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's pretty much the facts.



i deleted my post the first time but here was the quote.


> Cougar coloring is plain (hence the Latin concolor) but can vary greatly between individuals and even between siblings. The coat is typically tawny, but ranges to silvery-grey or reddish, with lighter patches on the under body including the jaws, chin, and throat. Infants are spotted and born with blue eyes and rings on their tails;[23] juveniles are pale, and dark spots remain on their flanks.[22] Despite anecdotes to the contrary, all-black coloring (melanism) has never been documented in cougars.[29] The term "black panther" is used colloquially to refer to melanistic individuals of other species, particularly jaguars and leopards.[30]



you may have seen a stray black lab, or a "black" bobcat...but it was not a black mountain lion.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya'll act like you've never seen a panthador!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

Anybody who sees a mountain lion in this photo of a bobcat, I have no doubt that they see black panthers. And bigfoot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Slip, didnt we talk about this last week.???? Maybe the Mountain Lion, Black Panther and Big Foot threads should be stickys…LOL


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 8, 2011)

they may have not been all black. but they were not a lite coler like blonde. all three of them was a very very dark color. and im sure they were coucars cause they were big and there tail was striched out as long their body was


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> they may have not been all black. but they were not a lite coler like blonde. all three of them was a very very dark color. and im sure they were coucars cause they were big and there tail was striched out as long their body was



i bet they were stay dogs.. because dogs have long tails too ya know and...



> The cougar (Puma concolor), also known as puma, mountain lion, mountain cat, catamount or panther, depending on the region, is a mammal of the family Felidae, native to the Americas. This large, solitary cat





> Like almost all cats, the cougar is a solitary animal. Only mothers and kittens live in groups, with adults meeting only to mate.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cougar


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey Slip, didnt we talk about this last week.???? Maybe the Mountain Lion, Black Panther and Big Foot threads should be stickys…LOL



maybe so, they sure are entertaining at times.


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 8, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Ya'll act like you've never seen a panthador!


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 8, 2011)

slip said:


> i bet they were stay dogs.. because dogs have long tails too ya know and...
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cougar



naw they were cats. im sure of that. i went were the feild goes in the woods and seen there prints they did not have claws. so that maens it was a cat. im not the only person that has seen them b4. another guy has seen one of them walking down our club road. he watched him threw the scope for awile. he said it was a cougar for sure and it looked to have a coller and was a dark color


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> naw they were cats. im sure of that. i went were the feild goes in the woods and seen there prints they did not have claws. so that maens it was a cat. im not the only person that has seen them b4. another guy has seen one of them walking down our club road. he watched him threw the scope for awile. he said it was a cougar for sure and it looked to have a coller and was a dark color



dont let people pull your leg so easily man. a black panther with a collar on?


----------



## wmahunter (Feb 8, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> naw they were cats. im sure of that. i went were the feild goes in the woods and seen there prints they did not have claws. so that maens it was a cat. im not the only person that has seen them b4. another guy has seen one of them walking down our club road. he watched him threw the scope for awile. he said it was a cougar for sure and it looked to have a coller and was a dark color



Sooo, let me make sure I understand this.....You saw them so well and with such detail that in order to be sure what they were, you needed to go look for claw marks in tracks?
Yep, That sounds like a verifiable sighting to me.


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 9, 2011)

slip said:


> dont let people pull your leg so easily man. a black panther with a collar on?



hey never said that he was black. he lust said a dark color


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 9, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> Sooo, let me make sure I understand this.....You saw them so well and with such detail that in order to be sure what they were, you needed to go look for claw marks in tracks?
> Yep, That sounds like a verifiable sighting to me.



the reason that i went down there was to so my grandad. hey wanted to know were they went in the woods. cause he didnt believe me. and like i said earlyer they were a dark color. every time they have been seen it as been right before dark


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> the reason that i went down there was to so my grandad. hey wanted to know were they went in the woods. cause he didnt believe me. and like i said earlyer they were a dark color. every time they have been seen it as been right before dark





1) "right before dark" sounds about right for a "panther" sighting. 

2) dont take this the wrong way but-- how old are you? 

T


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2011)

1990chevy said:


> yea i have. dont call me a lier



Were you smoking anything the times you saw these. 

Also...as I said in the other thread with the same picture...BOBCAT.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2011)

I was getting my ears lowered this past weekend and had a local LEO try and convince me that he and the DNR have confirmed sightings just north of Cartersville. I had very little to say after that but im sure I had that (UH….O  K) look on my face!


----------



## 828deerslayer (Feb 9, 2011)

Housecat!


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 9, 2011)

throwback said:


> 1) "right before dark" sounds about right for a "panther" sighting.
> 
> 2) dont take this the wrong way but-- how old are you?
> 
> T



18.


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Were you smoking anything the times you saw these.
> 
> Also...as I said in the other thread with the same picture...BOBCAT.



naw i dont smoke nothing. i know what i saw. and let  me say this again. they were a dark color. not black. the reason i said black earlyer was i thought there was solid black ones but now i know there aint been listening to yall about it so i done some reserch. so thats why i said black vust cause the were dark. and i know pantherts are solitary amimals. they were 10 or 15 min apart coming across the feild. they did not go in the woods at the exact place. and the tracks did not have claw prints. and was as big around as the palm of my hand. that doesnt sound liki a dog or a house cat does it


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2011)

depends on how big your hand is. 



T


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bobcat


----------



## gtrman (Feb 9, 2011)

OK....here we go, a quick pictorial.....
BLACK PANTHERS:





PANTHER:




PINK PANTHER:




BOBCAT:




ALSO A BOBCAT, BUT NOT WHAT EVERYONE POSTING IS REFERRING TO:




PAINTER:





NOW THEN, If I were going by comparison alone...not having spent ONE day in the woods, AND I were 5 years old, AND half blind....I would say...ahh, the heck with it, I would just say black panther, everyone who knows anything bout feline identity does.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 9, 2011)

What if it is a Panther?  Might be...........I Think its a Bobcat, but that dont mean it aint no panther.............the evidence is inconclusive


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

jason bales said:


> I see a bobcat



I see a house cat!


----------



## 1990chevy (Feb 9, 2011)

Throwback said:


> depends on how big your hand is.
> 
> 
> 
> T



averige size hand.


----------



## RangerJ (Feb 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> I was getting my ears lowered this past weekend and had a local LEO try and convince me that he and the DNR have confirmed sightings just north of Cartersville. I had very little to say after that but im sure I had that (UH….O  K) look on my face!



I live in Cartersville,and we have Cougars  all over the place


----------



## Hunt life (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaop2:


----------



## Throwback (Feb 17, 2011)

my wife was called a cougar today by a man cause she's older than me. 

no I won't post pics. 

T


----------



## sramagesr (Feb 17, 2011)

big cat for sure


----------



## Throwback (Feb 17, 2011)

for those of you that think the original picture is a "big cat" most wal marts have a eye doctor in the store. 

T


----------



## chicken chief (Feb 17, 2011)

Bob


----------



## Hunt life (Feb 17, 2011)

Imma tell y'all wat tht is chupakabra.   lucky u


----------



## bonecollector123 (Feb 18, 2011)

it's clearly a bobcouger


----------



## kedo (Feb 19, 2011)

Bobby!!! Classic pic illusion!!!


----------



## archer8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Definitely a Florida Panther! Tail comes straight back towards camera, thats why it looks short... Too big for Bobcats we have down here...


----------

